# The Scent Works worth it?



## Nikon (Feb 12, 2013)

I have identified three fragrances I would like to add to my list from the scent works.  I read the reviews on the soap scent review.  I added three four ounce bottles and go to check out......55$ for 12 oz. of FO with shipping.  The shipping alone was 12$ and I live one state away.  I ordered five 4 oz. bottles from BB which is all the way across the country for the same cost, and shipping was only 8$.  I know the cost goes down with larger bottle size, but they are still wayyy expensive.  I can get two of the FO from another supplier who I dont already use, but I dont know anyone else who has the Full Moon FO like the scent works.  So the question is, Are their FO so good that I should be comfortable paying $18.00 for a 4 oz. bottle?


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 12, 2013)

I've only used one of their scents and yes, it was really good (but it was only $18 a pound).  But I would never pay that much.  I don't care how good it is.  I've had fantastic FOs from cheaper suppliers.  I just can't afford that.  And wouldn't want to pay that even if I could afford it. For $18 I want a whole pound.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 12, 2013)

The most I will pay for 4oz is $12 but that is only for two or three special FOs, those that I can't find with a comparable match for a lower price. My usual price span for 4oz is $7 to $9. My usual price for 8oz is $9 to $14. Full pounds, I generally won't pay more than $20 to $22.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 12, 2013)

Why don't you call and negotiate? They might waive or adjust shipping or offer a first time customer special if you ask. Lots of merchants are willing to negotiate these days if you just ask.


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 12, 2013)

They do have sales sometimes like 20%.  I would keep an eye on their website and wait for a sale if you cannot afford it.  I have bought from them in the past I love their coco almande a dup on laura mercier it is awesome and one of my biggest sellers. I also have used the cranberry yuzu and it was quite good too.


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 12, 2013)

I would never pay that much money to ship a 4 oz bottle. I   purchased a couple of SW oils a few years ago and both were very nice.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 12, 2013)

When you check out, look for alternative shipping options.  I can't remember if it's a pull down menu, or what?  or call them.

You might check out AHRE - based in SC  - great selection and price and two free 1 oz samples with each order.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, I would love to order from them but the prices and the shipping make it a no-no for me.  I think if I lived closer and sold soaps I would probably buy a few of their scents.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 12, 2013)

Nikon said:


> ... I dont know anyone else who has the Full Moon FO like the scent works.  So the question is, Are their FO so good that I should be comfortable paying $18.00 for a 4 oz. bottle?


 
Full Moon is great, strong and very long-lasting. In CP, .5 oz or .6 oz per lb. is more than enough. With some less expensive FOs you might need to use twice this amount.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikon said:


> The shipping alone was 12$ and I live one state away.


 
If you choose USPS Priority Mail or Parcel Post, it will cost you less for shipping.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 13, 2013)

Fata Morgana said:


> If you choose USPS Priority Mail or Parcel Post, it will cost you less for shipping.


 
Just make sure the flashpoint is 200 or above and scents can go USPS.  I always look at that.  Many popular scents are under 200, though.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 13, 2013)

Fata Morgana said:


> If you choose USPS Priority Mail or Parcel Post, it will cost you less for shipping.



The USPS will not ship FOs that fall below a certain flash point.  It may be that one or more of the OP's selections fall into this category.


----------



## Nikon (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses.  I cannot ship USPS because of the FP issue, plus they make it very clear on their website that it will not be insured if shipped usps.  I decided to put some business thinking into it, and came up with some numbers

An average price of $12/4 oz. FO will cost:
$1.50 at 0.5 oz. PPO 
$2.10 at 0.7 oz. PPO
$3.00 at 1.0 oz. PPO

At scent works $18/4 oz. FO, it will cost:
$2.25 at 0.5 oz PPO
$3.15 at 0.7 oz PPO
$4.50 at 1.0oz PPO

I generally add 0.7 to 1.0 oz. PPO in my batches.  The last two I did required 1 oz. So that would be a cost of $3.00 for one pound of oil.  All of the reviews said that 0.7 oz. is very strong for two of the FO from scent works, and many reviews stated that 0.5 is strong for the Full Moon FO, as did someone else in this thread.  So I am looking at an expense of: $3.15 PPO for 2 FO and an expense of $2.25  PPO for the Full Moon

Average cost for me for FO PPO is $2.10-$3.00 ($2.70)
Full Moon-$2.25 -Less expensisve than my average
Other 2- $3.15-About 45 cents higher than average or about .15 cents more expense per bar of soap which can be added to the sale price of the soap

I hope my math is correct :>
I know my cost for FO is probably higher than most, but right now I am ordering 4-5 4oz bottles from different companies and with shipping that is how I get a cost around 12 bucks per bottle.


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 13, 2013)

Your average of $2.70 PPO would be about .68 per bar of soap (if 4 oz).  Do you sell or is this for personal use?  .68 per bar for FO costs doesn't sound very profitable if selling.  Unless you sell for a premium price.  And there's nothing wrong with that, if that is your target market.  Of course, if you're not selling for a premium price, you might want to rethink your costs.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 14, 2013)

Nikon said:


> right now I am ordering 4-5 4oz bottles from different companies and with shipping that is how I get a cost around 12 bucks per bottle.


 
You might want to take a look at these TSW's FOs:

Mandarin Coriander (4 Oz.) $9.50, a very nice citrusy-green scent, behaves beautifully in CP, sticks forever. One of my favorites. 

Yuzu Japanese Grapefruit (4 Oz.) $9.75, a bright, uplifting scent, no A or D.

Blackberry Basil (4 Oz.) $10.00, smells very true to the berry, with slight herbal note, in soap it's mostly blackberry. It doesn't accelerate, doesn't discolor, and the scent lasts and lasts.

Neroli Di Orsini (4 Oz.) $10.00, almost a dead on dupe of the essential oil, very very strong at 0.7oz per lb, you might want to use no more than 0.5-0.6 oz per lb. 

Provence (4 Oz.) $10.25, clean, refreshing, soapy kind of scent, great fragrance to work with for swirling, seems to delay trace forever. 

Linden Green Tea (4 Oz.) $11.00, my favorite green tea ever.

Vaniglia del Madagascar (4 Oz.) $9.25, vanilla blended with floral orchid, discolors to a very dark brown. 

Ocean (4 Oz.) Reduced for clearance to $6.75, nice watery scent, clean, fresh, with a touch of floral. 

Forest Muse™ (4 Oz.) $8.50, hard to describe, different sort of evergreen fragrance with some fruit & spicy notes, I really like this scent.


----------



## goldenpotion (May 6, 2013)

*The SCENT-WORKS Awful Customer Service*

This is the second time I've ordered from The Scent Works. They have a very nice (& affordable) East Indian Patchouli essential oil. The problem occurred when my most recent order arrived and the Pink Grapefruit essential oil was murky, cloudy, and filled with strange looking sediment and particles. I notified the company immediately, and after a lot of arguing (they told me the particulate was "natural"), they told me they would send a replacement bottle. 

Well, it's been a month and a half now. 

For a period, they even removed the item from their website, and when I called and brought this to their attention (the 3rd time), they told me they were awaiting a new batch. (Maybe they finally saw the ODD SEDIMENT in the previous batch?!)

Nearly two weeks ago I received a notice that the new batch arrived. I've STILL not received the replacement bottle.  

And BTW, my father-in-law, who has access to a science lab, inspected the oil I received and found mold spores present! 

This will prevent me from EVER ordering from this company again. 

Sincerely, 

P. Martin


----------



## Lynnz (May 25, 2013)

Well I am ashamed to say that if I like it I want it and have been enjoying fragrance from Scent Works for a very long time. I justified it by incorporating the extra cost into my soap...............Yes my profit is less but I get to play with amazing fragrances. I have recently soaped Sanguino Orange and Patchouli and it is a little slice of heaven Mmmmmmmmmmmmm. I have the new sampler pack on the way and cant wait to get my hooter in those bottles


----------

